# New StrumMaker IV Acoustic Guitar by Indiginus



## tcollins (Oct 18, 2013)

Hi everyone!

I'd like to announce the release of StrumMaker IV Acoustic Guitar.





[flash width=450 height=140 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F12565960&secret_url=false[/flash]

Thanks for checking it out!

TC


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Oct 18, 2013)

Awwweeesssoommee!!!!


----------



## fegender (Oct 19, 2013)

Purchased :D 
Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## HardyP (Oct 19, 2013)

Whow... I mean WHOOOW!!!!
Exactly what I was looking for, unfortunately I robbed my wallet during OT´s group buy - wish you´d presented that a week earlier ;-(...


----------



## paulmatthew (Oct 19, 2013)

Will this be available in the acoustic guitar collection or is there a way to buy the acoustic guitar collection and upgrade the strum maker for the difference of 6$ ?


----------



## synthnut (Oct 19, 2013)

just as I was swearing off of acoustic guitar libraries , one of my favorite companies comes out with a product that looks like EXACTLY what I was hoping for , AND at a reasonable price !!....... I can't help myself !!... I'm gonna have to buy this ... ....Any bonuses for those of us who already own your other acoustic guitar libraries ? .....Thanks .....Jim


----------



## jamwerks (Oct 19, 2013)

Seems very well thought out, and sounds great! Congrats


----------



## mark812 (Oct 19, 2013)

Looks and sounds great! Are you going to release an electric to match this acoustic?


----------



## tcollins (Oct 19, 2013)

Thanks, everyone, for the kind comments!

The plan, at least at this point, is to add new guitar sample sets to SM4 as "refills", and make them selectable on the GUI.. The pricing of the add-ons would probably be in the $20 range. 

Acoustic Guitar Collection and Torch will both have a future in a post- SM3 world, and we'll work out a way to incorporate SM4's features that's fair to our customers. 

TC


----------



## tcollins (Oct 19, 2013)

HardyP @ Sat Oct 19 said:


> Whow... I mean WHOOOW!!!!
> Exactly what I was looking for, unfortunately I robbed my wallet during OT´s group buy - wish you´d presented that a week earlier ;-(...



Well, you can never have too many acoustic guitar libraries! 

It was supposed to be released last week, but there was a sync issue that required major script changes and more troubleshooting. But she purrs like a kitten now!


----------



## Maestro77 (Oct 19, 2013)

Great work, Tracy. I'd love to pick this up but have one quick and simple question first. In watching your video I see there's an octave for chord down strokes and another for up strokes. Are there also a couple of keys somewhere that I can hit for down & up stroke mutes? This would allow me to play anything I want manually just with those two octaves and the mute keys.


----------



## woodsdenis (Oct 19, 2013)

Whats the main differences between this and AGC/StrumMaker III which I already have. Is there an upgrade path ?


----------



## kof gadol (Oct 20, 2013)

Glad to see one of my favorite devs keeps innovating! 

Now, if I'm not mistaken -- correct me if I'm wrong, Tracy -- until any versions of Torch, ACG etc incorporating the new strummaker iv emerge, there is a workaround whereby strummaker iv can still be used in conjunction with them. 

This is because, I believe, the midi output of any scripted Kontakt instrument can be used by other VSTIs, so for example, the new strummaker iv can be used to drive Torch etc or in fact any other VSTi. Instructions here:

http://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewtopic ... 69#4764169

(see the Dec 17 post by pocvecem) 

So, you would route the strummaker iv midi to your chosen other VSTi, as directed above; mute the audio from the strummaker iv guitar in your DAW; and voila -- a strummed Torch, ACG, glockenspiel or whatever you want.


----------



## williemyers (Oct 20, 2013)

tcollins @ Sat Oct 19 said:


> ...Acoustic Guitar Collection and Torch will both have a future in a post- SM3 world, and we'll work out a way to incorporate SM4's features that's fair to our customers.
> 
> TC


Tracey, a bit confused on this? Are you saying that AGC/Torch owners should hold off purchasing for a while?


----------



## paulmatthew (Oct 20, 2013)

williemyers @ Sun Oct 20 said:


> tcollins @ Sat Oct 19 said:
> 
> 
> > ...Acoustic Guitar Collection and Torch will both have a future in a post- SM3 world, and we'll work out a way to incorporate SM4's features that's fair to our customers.
> ...



It seems like it. I have been considering picking up Torch and Acoustic Guitar Collection myself , but will wait for Stummaker IV to be incorporated into the Acoustic Guitar Collection first. I picked up the Delta Blues Slide Guitar recently and it's a great library and a lot of fun to play. I look forward to getting AGC and Torch.


----------



## tcollins (Oct 20, 2013)

paulmatthew @ Sun Oct 20 said:


> williemyers @ Sun Oct 20 said:
> 
> 
> > tcollins @ Sat Oct 19 said:
> ...



Far be it for me to say that! :D 

Although AGC will be updated/upgraded soon, as with any sample library it is best to base your buying decisions on it's current version and usefulness.
AGC has 4 guitars, 3 of which include both picked and finger-picked versions, and currently includes StrumMaker III. Torch just works really well, and I use it almost daily. Torch also currently uses it's own version of StrumMaker III. 

SM4 Acoustic is a new product altogether, six months in the making. The strum engine was built from the ground up, and the samples were recorded using a great sounding Epiphone acoustic guitar that I picked especially for it's strummed sound. There are no re-cycled samples from our other products, and this guitar is much more "deeply" sampled than our previous acoustic guitars. Besides the new strum engine, there is "Acoustic Guitar", which has a GUI based on the Delta Blues model where you can control articulations by velocity (for the 6% of us that use that method :wink: ) or key switches. A new articulation is "Hammer-Ons", allows you to set 1 or 2 semitone intervals based on the key you choose. The hammer-ons can be set to qurater-notes, 8ths, 16ths, 8th triplets, or 16th triplets so that everything stays in tempo. Honestly, this feature turned out to work way better than I thought it would, and greatly increases the realism of picked guitar parts. I'll try to get a video demo done about this. You can hear it in use on the audio demo, and at the end of the walk-through video. 

Thank-you, everyone for your support! 
TC


----------



## JE Martinsen (Oct 20, 2013)

tcollins @ Sat Oct 19 said:


> The plan, at least at this point, is to add new guitar sample sets to SM4 as "refills", and make them selectable on the GUI.. The pricing of the add-ons would probably be in the $20 range.



That would be great! :D 

Maybe I've missed it somehow, but there's no mention of technical details like the size of the StrumMaker IV Acoustic Guitar library, number of RR's and so on. I know this doesn't really say much about the quality of the library itself (the demo and video really speak for themselves, and I like it!), but it'd be great to know more about this.


----------



## tcollins (Oct 20, 2013)

SM4 weighs in at 2 GB wavs, but only 1 GB after Kontakt's compression scheme.
2x RR (down and up picked samples) when the RR button is used. Samples are 24-bit, 44.1k.


----------



## JE Martinsen (Oct 20, 2013)

Thanks! I'm really intrigued by this strumming engine, and I like the sound of the guitar. I really hope the plan of adding other make and models of guitars to this as "refills" becomes a reality. I think it's a great idea!

Oh, I can feel a buy coming.. Yeah, cannot resist.. :mrgreen:


----------



## kof gadol (Oct 20, 2013)

As I mentioned, using the steps I mention above, I'm pretty sure you can use the new strummer to control other guitars. Tracy?


----------



## tcollins (Oct 20, 2013)

Out of curiosity I just tried this in DP7 on a mac. The only way it worked was to use SM4 in a stand-alone instance of Kontakt, where DP would recognize Kontakt's midi output. I couldn't get it to happen from inside DP7, where it would be useful. I haven't yet upgraded to DP8, so I don't know what would happen there. Other DAWs seem to be able to do this, though.

The only problem I see is that the SM4 script uses some midi notes for special duties, like playing the muted strum samples. Also, when I did get it to play thru to an instance of AGC (the main instrument- not SM3), it seemed to mute the sound at some points in the sequence.


----------



## kof gadol (Oct 20, 2013)

Alas, I hadn't thought about the special-purpose midi notes... oh well. 

Anyway, I got strummaker iv today. I now own everything you've made, I believe. I'm happy -- great instruments, great price, can't complain. 

That said, if you could find a way to make versions of Torch, ACG and / or Delta Blues which can use the strummaker iv available to existing customers at some sort of discount, it would be great. I'd ... be your best friend. Also, my birthday is coming up in 10.75 months, so there's that...


----------



## trumpoz (Oct 20, 2013)

I got this yesterday. There are more fully-featured guitars out there. But for the price this was a great buy.


----------



## bdr (Oct 20, 2013)

tcollins @ Mon Oct 21 said:


> Out of curiosity I just tried this in DP7 on a mac. The only way it worked was to use SM4 in a stand-alone instance of Kontakt, where DP would recognize Kontakt's midi output. I couldn't get it to happen from inside DP7, where it would be useful. I haven't yet upgraded to DP8, so I don't know what would happen there. Other DAWs seem to be able to do this, though.
> 
> The only problem I see is that the SM4 script uses some midi notes for special duties, like playing the muted strum samples. Also, when I did get it to play thru to an instance of AGC (the main instrument- not SM3), it seemed to mute the sound at some points in the sequence.




It is possible in DP you have to set midi outputs to multi-out(from memory) then you can route midi to any track individually.


----------



## drumman (Oct 20, 2013)

Maestro77 @ Sat Oct 19 said:


> Great work, Tracy. I'd love to pick this up but have one quick and simple question first. In watching your video I see there's an octave for chord down strokes and another for up strokes. Are there also a couple of keys somewhere that I can hit for down & up stroke mutes? This would allow me to play anything I want manually just with those two octaves and the mute keys.


Sorry if I missed it, but did this get answered somewhere?


----------



## ceemusic (Oct 21, 2013)

*PLEASE* add the ability to change strum pattern /sequences via
keyswitch in the unused oct. or in the daw using patch changes.

I really need this feature implemented, hope it's possible.

Otherwise great job on this, very useful & the guitar itself sounds good.

thanks


----------



## tcollins (Oct 21, 2013)

ceemusic @ Mon Oct 21 said:


> *PLEASE* add the ability to change strum pattern /sequences via
> keyswitch in the unused oct. or in the daw using patch changes.
> 
> I really need this feature implemented, hope it's possible.
> ...



There have been many requests for this. The first update will include key switches for the patterns, note resolution, and the latch button.



drumman @ Sun Oct 20 said:


> Maestro77 @ Sat Oct 19 said:
> 
> 
> > Great work, Tracy. I'd love to pick this up but have one quick and simple question first. In watching your video I see there's an octave for chord down strokes and another for up strokes. Are there also a couple of keys somewhere that I can hit for down & up stroke mutes? This would allow me to play anything I want manually just with those two octaves and the mute keys.
> ...



That shouldn't be a problem, either. I'll add that to the list.


----------



## Maestro77 (Oct 21, 2013)

Awesome! Add those mute keys and chord keyswitching and I'm your huckleberry.


----------



## kof gadol (Oct 22, 2013)

Tracey,

Would you mind, if / when you make any of these changes, sending an email to those of us who already own it to let us know? I don't always visit this and other forums regulalry. I can assure you I would not regard such an email as spam!


----------



## ceemusic (Oct 22, 2013)

tcollins @ Mon Oct 21 said:


> ceemusic @ Mon Oct 21 said:
> 
> 
> > *PLEASE* add the ability to change strum pattern /sequences via
> ...



Great news & thanks.
Just curious, do you have any idea when the update will become available?


----------



## tcollins (Oct 22, 2013)

kof gadol @ Tue Oct 22 said:


> Tracey,
> 
> Would you mind, if / when you make any of these changes, sending an email to those of us who already own it to let us know? I don't always visit this and other forums regulalry. I can assure you I would not regard such an email as spam!



Yes we will. :D 



ceemusic @ Tue Oct 22 said:


> tcollins @ Mon Oct 21 said:
> 
> 
> > ceemusic @ Mon Oct 21 said:
> ...


 
Sometime next week, or earlier.


----------



## Kejero (Oct 23, 2013)

Looks great! One suggestion: you should post a link to the product page in the video subscription on YouTube. You know, for the lazy Generation YT


----------



## ceemusic (Oct 23, 2013)

Tracy,

Concerning the strum resolutions:
It would be nice if they could be set to keep the same value so when switching patterns they are maintained.

I'm looking forward to the update.


----------



## tcollins (Oct 24, 2013)

The first update is done, and includes many, if not all, of the requested key switches!
If you bought SM4, you should receive an email with a link. 

Thanks-
TC


----------



## tcollins (Nov 3, 2013)

A second update will be ready this week, and emails should go out to all SM4 customers.
Well, at least in theory!

New in this update:

-12-string mode in strummer.

-Save to HD feature for Patterns and Chords. 

-StrumMaker IV strum engine can access Acoustic Guitar Collection guitars for customers who own both SM4 and AGC!

Thanks,
TC


----------



## Raindog (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi TC,
would you also consider to include Torch into your Strummaker IV upgrade?
I love your guitars and I also love Solid State Symphony. Great job, thank you very much.
Best regards
Raindog


----------



## Drakken (Nov 7, 2013)

Just watched the demo and was super impressed. Went over to the site fully expecting a big pricetag - especially considering the inclusion of the separate instrument for leads and picking - and was shocked to see it's only $46. Seems like a no-brainer at that price, especially because I don't yet have a good acoustic library.


----------



## tcollins (Nov 9, 2013)

Thanks, Raindog.

Torch is more complicated, because it uses the 3 pickup sample sets simultaneously and includes the effects. It would have to be updated on it's own, which would require adapting the SM4 script and all new graphics. 

I'm not sure what form an update will take at this point, and I've learned not to commit to a time table on these things! :D 

-TC


----------



## milesito (Nov 9, 2013)

I am having issues with strum maker iv. When I use the strumming patches and change chords it glitches and doesn't change smoothly. I typically need to release the first note and wait slightly and pthen play the second note. Otherwise if I try to switch chords by playing the notes legato, the second chord sample doesn't trigger. But the 1 st one stops.


----------



## nutotech (Nov 9, 2013)

I want to give a HUGE shout out to Tracy. Not only did he respond quickly to my question/issue, he took the time to work on my sequence with SM 4! Really appreciate that kind of attention. Love both the StrumMaker iV and the Acoustic Guitar. Quick learning curve with both and the pattern making in SM4 is the best out there imho.


----------



## tcollins (Nov 9, 2013)

milesito @ Sat Nov 09 said:


> I am having issues with strum maker iv. When I use the strumming patches and change chords it glitches and doesn't change smoothly. I typically need to release the first note and wait slightly and pthen play the second note. Otherwise if I try to switch chords by playing the notes legato, the second chord sample doesn't trigger. But the 1 st one stops.



Make sure to play the next chord slightly ahead of time when using the latch function. Keep in mind that the Strummaker script is playing the chords in real time- one string at a time, so if it starts playing a chord in a pattern and a new chord is triggered, it may interrupt playing the first chord and try to play the new one. It takes a few moments to get the feel of it, but it soon becomes automatic. 
When using SM4 with the Latch button, it's best to trigger the chord, release the key, and then depress the next key at the next chord change. That way, only one key is ever down in the Pattern trigger octave so the script knows which chord you want it to play. You can watch me doing this in the Walk-through video. 

If this is not what is happening, feel free to PM me and we'll get it sorted.

-TC


----------



## ZeroZero (Dec 21, 2016)

Just downloaded StrumMaker IV, Acoustic Guitars, Renegade and the Acoustic Guitars, remix thingy. Some of this thread is old and there are probably updates. What I need to know is how to set up to use these products in an optimum way - for example is it possible to use strum maker iv with the ascustics? Can I strum the Renegade this way? 

Looks real good.......

Z


----------

